# Dualshock 4?



## ImmyChan (Jun 29, 2020)

Is there any way to get the Dualshock 4 working on FreeBSD?

Thanks ^ ^


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2020)

Even a regular Xbox360 compatible controller doesn't function correctly (analog sticks work but the direction pad doesn't). Joystick support is rather poor unfortunately. Maybe with the recent addition of evdev(4) it might prove more usable. I haven't checked yet.


----------



## shkhln (Jun 29, 2020)

There is a HIDAPI option in devel/sdl20 (disabled by default), which builds gamepad drivers bundled with SDL: https://hg.libsdl.org/SDL/file/92ea0212b095/src/joystick/hidapi.


----------

